# trouble with jensen vm9511ts



## billykid65 (Jul 4, 2010)

ok i installed the unit with a new wiring harness vm9511ts what happened was dvd started playing fine i turned off power to complete install and when i powered back up no dvd just sound and blue screen also when i play the radio only blue screen same when i play a cd blue screen, if i hit the system set up button and then hit the back button i can see the screen the way it should be radio with presets cd with cd info dvd never comes on. its not a issue with the brake or code it happens on cd and radio as well. can someone help is there a button i need to push, i reset the unit several times but still the same. please help k


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

billykid65 said:


> ok i installed the unit with a new wiring harness vm9511ts what happened was dvd started playing fine i turned off power to complete install and when i powered back up no dvd just sound and blue screen also when i play the radio only blue screen same when i play a cd blue screen, if i hit the system set up button and then hit the back button i can see the screen the way it should be radio with presets cd with cd info dvd never comes on. its not a issue with the brake or code it happens on cd and radio as well. can someone help is there a button i need to push, i reset the unit several times but still the same. please help k


 Sounds like it in the connection from the head unit to the face that flips out and displays, if it's new you shouldn't have an issue with a warranty. If not two options #1 buy another or #2 take it to a car audio place they usually have people who do all there repairs who many be able to fix it for you.


----------



## billykid65 (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks i fixed the problem the new wiring harness was bad, so i replaced it and it working great. mthanks for the help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

billykid65 said:


> thanks i fixed the problem the new wiring harness was bad, so i replaced it and it working great. Mthanks for the help


 cool!

With issue's like that it's always a crap shoot........


----------



## billykid65 (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah well thanks for the help


----------

